# NEW Skewb Race



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

The new skewb race. I wanted to make a new one since the other one is like 2 years old. 

Each round will be an average of 12. I will try to post results each Monday. Announce what you are racing to: Sub-30, Sub-20, Sub-15, Sub-10 or Sub-5. 

Basically:


Ranzha in the original skewb race. said:


> 1.) Don't be a dick generally speaking. It's rule number one, actually.
> 2.) Conduct averages using WCA regulations with the exception of timer usage. You may use any timer you want that is accurate. User discretion is strongly advised.
> 2a.) When starting the timer, one must not be holding the Skewb (unless, of course, conditions render one unable to let go of the Skewb, such as while riding a roller coaster).
> 3.) Don't fake your times. That's the dickish thing you can do, and it immediately lowers your cubing cred. Don't do it, bro.
> ...



That basically sums up all I am going to say. 

Round 1 Scrambles:
1.	**B L' B' R' U L' R B R U B' L B R L
2.	**L U B R' U L' B R U R L U B R' U
3.	**L' R U' R U' L' B U R B U L' R' B' U
4.	**L U' L' U' B' R L U R L U' B L' R U'
5.	**B' L U R B' U L R' B L' R' U' R B L
6.	**U L U' L B' R B U R' U L R U L B
7.	**B' R' B' R' U' R L U R U' B' R B R B
8.	**R U' L' R B' L' B' U' B R U B' L' R U'
9.	**R U' R B R' B L' B' U R' L R B L B
10.	**B' R B' U R B U R' L R L' B' U L' R'
11.	**B' R' L' R B' L R' B' L' R' B L' R' L B'
12.	**L' U' L' B' U' R U L' B L R' U' B' U L'

Have fun!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Round: 1*
*Average: 44.73*
Mean: 44.55
Event: Speed (LBL sort of)
Goal: To be determined next round based on these results.


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 58.03
#2 ----------- 55.96
#3 ----------- 36.51
#4 ----------- 1:07.23
#5 ----------- 36.26
#6 ----------- 49.26
#7 ----------- 58.15
#8 ----------- 36.39
#9 ----------- 1:02.59
#10 ---------- 23.28
#11 ---------- 20.10
#12 ---------- 30.85
*Average* ------ *44.73*
Mean --------- 44.55
Ao12 --------- 44.73
Ao5 ---------- 30.17 #8 - #12
Best --------- 20.10 #11
Worst -------- 1:07.23 #4
_Comments: Pleased with these results  I think my long term goal will be sub-35ish._
====================


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Schmidt : Skewb Race : R#1 : *22.42* (σ = 6.27)

best: 7.65 
mo3 : 15.96 (σ = 7.95)
ao5 : 17.99 (σ = 5.97)
ao12: 22.42 (σ = 6.27)

20.94, 19.21, 16.73, 23.49, 7.65, 31.99, 16.85, 24.46, 12.68, 32.62, 29.75, 28.13


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 8, 2013)

Racing to sub-20. First ao12 on skewb. 
22.97 21.24 25.20 23.66 25.21 17.20 (PB) 19.62 17.73 27.87 26.94 29.57 29.35 = 23.98
23.66-17.73 was 20.34 ao5. 17.20-17.33 was 18.18 mo3. 

Will post results soon.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Will post results soon.



Results for Skewb Race Round 1

1. Schmidt : 22.42
2. TheNextFeliks : 23.98
3. JF1zl3 : 44.73

Here you go. Next round please.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 9, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Results for Skewb Race Round 1
> 
> 1. Schmidt : 22.42
> 2. TheNextFeliks : 23.98
> ...



Whoops got busy. Those are results^^

Scrambles: 
1.	**B U' B' R' B U' L U B R' U R U R U'
2.	**L U' B L' R' U' R U' B R' L' U R' L R
3.	**B' R L U' R' L U B L U R U' B U B
4.	**R' U L' U L R U' L R U L' B' R L U
5.	**B' L U' R U R B' L U B R L U' B' L
6.	**R' L' R' L' R U' R B U L B L R' U' B
7.	**U' B R' U R' L B R B R' L' R' L' U' L
8.	**B U B' R L B U L B' U' R' L B L' B'
9.	**L' B' R U' B' L' R B' R B' R' U L' U R
10.	**U B U L B L U R L' R' B' L' U R B'
11.	**U' L R L' B L U' R' B' U' B' R L' B U'
12.	**R U L' U L R B' U' L' U' R' U' L U L'

Good luck!


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 11, 2013)

Schmidt : Skewb Race : R#2 : *19.48* (σ = 4.90)

best: 7.58
mo3 : 14.21 (σ = 5.75)
ao5 : 20.29 (σ = 4.79)
ao12: 19.48 (σ = 4.90)

16.75, 18.43, 21.84, DNF(27.02), 21.90, 10.30, 17.46, 27.25, 25.81, 17.75, 7.58, 17.30

Strange to get a better ao12 than ao5.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Round: 2*
*Average: 36.03*
Mean: 35.72
Event: Speed (LBL sort of)
Goal: Sub-40


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 35.52
#2 ----------- 38.26
#3 ----------- 45.33
#4 ----------- 30.34
#5 ----------- 20.93
#6 ----------- 40.08
#7 ----------- 47.42
#8 ----------- 29.65
#9 ----------- 29.20
#10 ---------- 34.79
#11 ---------- 45.09
#12 ---------- 32.07
*Average* ------ *36.03*
Mean --------- 35.72
Ao12 --------- 36.03
Ao5 ---------- 32.98 #5 - #9
Best --------- 20.93 #5
Worst -------- 47.42 #7
_Comments: Yay sub-40 _
====================


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 16, 2013)

This was fun while it lasted.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry was extremely busy yesterday. Will do avg then start new round.

15.14, 24.18, 21.47, 26.21, 27.99, 24.51, 5.25, 19.68, 22.06, 21.10, 17.34, 27.10 =21.88

best mo3: 15.66 (σ = 9.10)
best avg5: 19.37 (σ = 1.90)
best avg12: 21.88 (σ = 3.80)

Lol at the 5.25


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 16, 2013)

Round 2 Results:
1. Schmidt 19.48
2. TheNextFeliks 21.88
3. JF1zl3 36.03

Round 3 scrambles: 
1. L B' L' U' L' U B L B' U R' B U' B' U 
2. B L' R B L' U' B' U' L' R U L' B' R' B 
3. U B U R B U' B' U B' R U L' B' U' R' 
4. U' L R' U R L R' L B' L B L' U' L R 
5. L' U' L U' R' B L B' U' B' R' U' L U L 
6. U' L' B R' B U L' B L' R' L R' U L' R' 
7. L' B' L' B R U L B U' B R L R U L 
8. U' L' B L U R B R U B' U' B' U' B U 
9. R' B' L' B' U' L' B' L U R' B U' B' L U' 
10. B R' B' R U' L' B' U' R' B U' B L' B' U 
11. L' U L U' R B L R' L R' L' U' B L' U' 
12. B R' B' R U' B' U' B' U' L B U' L R' B


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 17, 2013)

Schmidt : Skewb Race : R#3 : *22.29* (σ = 2.93)

best: 16.05
mo3 : 20.21 (σ = 1.84)
ao5 : 21.34 (σ = 1.79)
ao12: 22.29 (σ = 2.93)

20.03, 18.59, 25.40, 26.18, 25.56, 19.02, 19.27, 22.33, 24.11, 22.41, 26.59, 16.05


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Round: 3*
*Average: 37.16*
Mean: 39.31
Event: Speed (LBL sort of)
Goal: Sub-36


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 29.78
#2 ----------- 51.22
#3 ----------- 30.48
#4 ----------- 35.26
#5 ----------- 1:17.43
#6 ----------- 27.79
#7 ----------- 22.73
#8 ----------- 27.60
#9 ----------- 1:02.88
#10 ---------- 30.65
#11 ---------- 29.24
#12 ---------- 46.67
*Average* ------ *37.16*
Mean --------- 39.31
Ao12 --------- 37.16
Ao5 ---------- 28.68 #6 - #10
Best --------- 22.73 #7
Worst -------- 1:17.43 #5
_Comments: This round definiteyl had the highest range of times._
====================


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

22.87. Got slower. Messed up some of the cases. 
27.26,17.42,14.24,22.01,26.34,26.86,17.21,18.50,25.38,25.92,23.49,25.55
Will post results after dinner.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 24, 2013)

Round 3:
1. Schmidt 22.29
2. TheNextFeliks 22.87 
3. JF1zl3

Round 4 scrambles:
1.	**U R' U' B' U' R' U R B U B' R' U R L'
2.	**U' B R' L' U R' L U L' R' U' R' U' L' R
3.	**B L' B L' R' L' B' U L' U B R B' R' B
4.	**U' L B L U' L' R' B L' U R' U' B' U' R
5.	**U' B R' U R L B' U' L U R' L' R' U L
6.	**L R L' U L B' U' L' R' B L' U B' R U
7.	**R' U' L' R' L B U R' B' U B R' B U' L
8.	**U B R L B' L' U' L U' B' L' R B L B
9.	**L' R' B' U' L R' L U L U B L R' U B'
10.	**U L R B L R L U R' B' R' L B R' B'
11.	**U' B U L' R' U R U' B L B R' B R U
12.	**L' R L B U' R' L' U L U R' U' B' R L'


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 24, 2013)

Schmidt : Skewb Race : R#4 : *20.39* (σ = 1.82)

best: 15.50
mo3 : 19.14 (σ = 0.86)
ao5 : 19.14 (σ = 0.86)
ao12: 20.39 (σ = 1.82)

19.40, 22.53, 18.16, 19.77, 19.50, 22.21, 17.66, 21.94, 20.13, 22.56, 15.50, 27.40


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

Is this race still in session? I can revive it if there is enough demand.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 29, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Is this race still in session? I can revive it if there is enough demand.



Got too busy. You can if you want.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Got too busy. You can if you want.


I might. I'll have to figure out where to get the scrambles from. If I can do that I'll take over.

Just let me know when/if you want it back.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 29, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I might. I'll have to figure out where to get the scrambles from. If I can do that I'll take over.
> 
> Just let me know when/if you want it back.



Could start it back up in three weeks when school is out. Got scramble from qq's megascrambler.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Could start it back up in three weeks when school is out. Got scramble from qq's megascrambler.



Just let me know if you want it back, ill gladly hand it over. I'm only running those other 2 comps until their owners request them back. If they want them back. Hmm... Maybe I should start a new thread for them so I can have the OP powers.

And thanks for the scrambler.


----------

